# Rosco Labs / Roscosmos / ISS; Coincidence??



## RonHebbard (Apr 12, 2020)

Curiosity prompted me to Google ISS and Covid19. I'm amazed at what Mrs. Google dredged up. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------

